# datenbank schema ok?



## Mark110 (18. Jul 2008)

wollte mal fragen was ihr von meinem datenbank schema haltet.
ist es richtig normalisiert?

ich möchte eine kleine liga erstellen mit usern teams und eben spielen die diese absolviert haben.
die ranking tabelle mit dne punkten weiss ich nicht ob ich sie anlegen soll oder ob die eine klasse erechnen soll.


----------



## byte (18. Jul 2008)

Sollen User die Möglichkeit haben, in mehr als einem Team zu sein? Falls User immer nur in einem Team sein können, kannst Du Dir die Assoziationstabelle (team_user) und somit ein Join sparen.


----------



## Mark110 (18. Jul 2008)

nein die sollen in mehr als einem team sein können.
Ist das dnen so in ordnung? und wie würdest Du/Ihr die ranking tabelle erstellen?


----------



## HoaX (18. Jul 2008)

wenn es nur ein allgemeines ranking unter berücksichtigung aller spiele gibt einfach en spalte punkte zum team. dann kann man danach sortieren.


----------

